# How have your changed since living in Mexico?



## Tuzo (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I've been living here in Pachuca for two years now and I am changing. I've noticed that my tastes, behavior and general attitude have changed quite a bit. I live here with my lovely Mexican wife. Here's what I have experienced : 

1. Driving : I am losing my American driving habits. Because certain people are so inconsiderate (taxis, combis and buses) I now no longer give them the same respect as other motorists. The only people I still respect are the truck drivers, because that job has to suck given the driving conditions. 

2. Tips : tips in the US are big because they supplement the income of those who make less than minimum wage. However, here in Mexico tips are completely optional and many times the waitress or waiter will not receive them if they don't get to the table first. I've seen many busboys snipe our tip when we leave. 

3. Lending money : If someone asks you for money in the US, they eventually pay you back. Here, it's not the case and when I loan money to someone I never expect to be repaid. There are no loans here, just gifts of money. This also works in reverse and when you owe someone, you must treat them like a padrino, with a lot of respect.

4. HOT HOT HOT. Everything now needs spice. I don't care if it's eggs for breakfast or enchiladas at night. I need my chiles. I need them now.

5. A peso goes a long way. Wages in Mexico are lower of course. Although I make a good salary I'm just not living like an American anymore. Buying a coffee every morning is no longer an option, make it at home! McDonald's is usually a luxury, not a weekly thing. We instead choose good local restaurants with good prices (like 70 pesos or less per meal). 

6. Credit Cards are evil. They are. Interest rates can be insane (like 30-40% or more) and you simply can't just charge everything on the magic plastic and hope to pay it back in a reasonable time. Instead, we use offers from stores to pay things over time without interest, like layaway. Stay away from the cards!

7. Buy Mexican. Import tariffs really affect our shopping. If something is made in China it's usually much more expensive and no one buys it. I've gotten into the habit of checking where something is made when I go to the store. My wife and I buy Mexican about 95% of the time now. You'd be amazed how many products are made in Mexico : Samsung, Sony, and even LG. Take a drive by Queretaro and marvel at the factories. 

8. Football. I stopped watching American football. I don't know who the good teams are anymore and I don't really care. Instead I just watch the Mexican League and FIFA soccer games. 90 minutes, no commercials and fun. 

9. NASCAR. I used to watch NASCAR religiously but since they don't show too many races here I have gravitated towards GT and F1. Occasionally I will catch the Toyota NASCAR series from Mexico but the season is very short. It doesn't matter anyways, Jimmie Johnson will win the Chase for the next 10 years. 

10. Police. In the US the police are generally good guys who are just doing their job. In Mexico they are money sharks who swarm to collect a bribe. If you are involved in an accident they will surround you and give you infracciones, or fines, even when they were 10 miles away when it happened. They do this to collect lunch money. And if you have a decent car or appear foreign they will ask for a substantial bribe so that you pay them instead of a normal fine. The only exception is the Federal Police. They are paid well and from what I have experienced, they do their job just like American cops. I love the Federal Police. 


Well, those are just some of the things that have changed me since I have lived here. How have you guys fared?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> This is an abusive post.
> 
> I have no idea why some of you try to make new members feel stupid and unwelcome.



You're absolutely right, ElPaso. It will be deleted forthwith!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmmm. I just learned something new. I had not heard of Pachuca de Soto, so I looked it up. Capital of the state of Hidalgo - it's on the map. I also found these nicknames for it from Wkipedia: La Bella Airosa, La Novia del Viento, Cuna del Fútbol Mexicano, Tuzolandia. So it sounds windy and lays claim to being the cradle of Mexican futbol. I'm presuming your on-line name comes from the same root as "Tuzolandia". Does it have an underlying meaning, or is it just a nickname for that area?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Welcome, Tuzo. I hope that ... over time ... we hear more from you about your life in Mexico and, in particular, about life in Pachuca.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tuzo said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been living here in Pachuca for two years now and I am changing. I've noticed that my tastes, behavior and general attitude have changed quite a bit. I live here with my lovely Mexican wife.
> ........
> 
> Well, those are just some of the things that have changed me since I have lived here. How have you guys fared?


Yes, welcome, Tuzo. I think your question is a good one, and I hope others on the forum respond to it. I am not living in Mexico currently, though I wish I were... Some day we will be, but for a variety of reasons we're based in Toronto for now. We do own a small house in Tepoztlan, Morelos, the town where my husband's family lives (I'm also married to a Mexican) and we go down as often as we can. For me Latin America - her people, music, politics, language, struggles, triumphs, contrasting beauty and tragedy - has been a major factor in shaping who I am for the past 30+ years, which is essentially my entire adult life. I really can't say what/who I would be if my path in life had not brought me into an "entorno latino" (Latin environment/surroundings/
milieu). But you've raised an interesting question and I'll be thinking about it. Hope others respond.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Totally mundane I know, but I've learned that I don't need to have silence before I can sleep. Roosters, dogs, car alarms, singing, loud music or whatever.....bring it on! Doesn't worry me in the slightest any more.

In the early days here I'd find it hugely frustrating to try and make an appointment a week or two ahead, and be told "impossible to do that, get back to me a day or two beforehand".... Now I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tuzo said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been living here in Pachuca for two years now and I am changing. I've noticed that my tastes, behavior and general attitude have changed quite a bit. I live here with my lovely Mexican wife. Here's what I have experienced :
> 
> 1. Driving : I am losing my American driving habits. Because certain people are so inconsiderate (taxis, combis and buses) I now no longer give them the same respect as other motorists. The only people I still respect are the truck drivers, because that job has to suck given the driving conditions.
> ...


I also thought this was a great post and look forward to responding to it, because Mexico has changed most people who have lived there in profound ways. Coming from a land of prosperity and seeing how hard some really great people must work in return for what most of us would consider almost nothing in the way of personal gain cannot help change anyone who has a grain of compassion in their heart. To me, the real resource of Mexico is its people. Once you have lived with them and laughed with them and worked with them you're not going to be the same person. 

How has Mexico changed you is a *great* discussion topic, and your own observations are just as important as anyone else's here. 

That said, who could possibly blame you if you choose to never come back again -- ever -- for seeing your enthusiasm being greeted with disdain and insult. That happens far too often on this forum. But there are a few of us here who actually do enjoy an intelligent conversation, so please considering contributing more of these good ideas for discussion.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Just for a nothr point of vie:



Tuzo said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been living here in Pachuca for two years now and I am changing. I've noticed that my tastes, behavior and general attitude have changed quite a bit. I live here with my lovely Mexican wife. Here's what I have experienced :
> 
> 1*. Driving : I am losing my American driving habits. Because certain people are so inconsiderate (taxis, combis and buses) I now no longer give them the same respect as other motorists. The only people I still respect are the truck drivers, because that job has to suck given the driving conditions. *
> ...


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Around the Lake Chapala areas, people are expected to tip the waiters and even so, a few rat fink restaurant owners grab all the tips from their staff. They shouldn't wonder why they have trouble keeping good help. 
There were other good points, but I agree with the Hound that repayment should be expected when loans are given.

I agree that what they lack in salary, the local cops attempt to make up for in extortion. I hope this eventually changes. The new traffic laws will, I fear, just provide more opportunities for mordida.

People who respond to perfectly valid posts with insults should be booted, or at least have their posts deleted. Who needs that?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Agreed. It makes a pleasant positive conversation next to impossible.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I doubt if anyone over the age of 12 took the OP's comments as anything but subjective opinion.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I certainly agree with the sentiment that tips for good or even adequate service are appreciated and well deserved. Leaving it on the table, though, is often not a good idea. A more thoughtful way is to call the waiter or waitress over and give it directly if at all possible.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hound Dog: In reply to your question about who was being addressed: My point was that I agreed with the mod that insulting posts should be deleted. If anyone gets his/her jollies by being obnoxious, the resulted delete shouldn't be surprising. I have no idea who made the objectionable and deleted post, BTW.

I also feel that we should all be entitled to disagree with the OP if our POV is different, and that is best done by citing our own experiences, not by insulting the poster or demeaning him or her, and in that spirit, I cited my points of difference with the OP.

It will be chilly in Hades when I trust the local police to be more of a help than a problem.

It might also be interesting to note that the OP hasn't been here long.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


ElPaso2012 said:



I certainly agree with the sentiment that tips for good or even adequate service are appreciated and well deserved. Leaving it on the table, though, is often not a good idea. A more thoughtful way is to call the waiter or waitress over and give it directly if at all possible.

Click to expand...

_Giving the tip directly to the server is always easy. The server, not the busperson brings you your change. This is a no-brainer. Actually, tips in Mexico are usually shared by all wait-staff amd buspersons I prefer the French system where the tip of 15% to 20 % is usually added to the bill. Of course, I´m not Canadian so apoplexy is avoided


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Giving the tip directly to the server is always easy. The server, not the busser, brings you your change. This is a no-brainer. Actually, tips in Mexico are usually shared by all wait-staff amd bussers I prefer the French system where the tip of 15% to 20 % is usually added to the bill. Of course, I´m not Canadian so apoplexy is avoided


I haven't the faintest idea how this relates to the topic or what I said, so go bug someone else, would you?


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

I´ve been living in Mexico 9.5 years now, which is a long time past adjustment. First 5 yrs in the city of San Luis Potosi, then in Jerez, Zacatecas now 3+ yrs in Zacatecas, Zac. Mainly I am less angry than I was in USA, I can imagine these days living there I would be furious at political and economic developments. Its close so I do get up there for big electronic purchases and culture stuff, NYC & LA, I work in TV and the arts so there is crossover. But I feel a bit immune to both there & here BS, I think its great being an expat - so much freedom to be who you choose.

Its hard to separate out life changes in general from their causes. I am naturally much more comfortable with my position in the fabric of Mexican society now, that comes with familiarity and ability to choose friends and associates. Takes alot longer to get real trust here, everything takes alot longer. But that becomes sorta fun, its just such a social place.

I do think I have an edge migrating here as a woman without husband, working in a biz that is really similar whatever country, the expats I have met who are in pairs and retiring do not tend to meet the range of people I do, most of whom are good to meet. I´m very happy I moved here before retirement.

Great question, and Pachuca is really interesting - the Fototeca de Mexico is there, all the historic photos, the INAH collection.

Oh, and I always tip well. That has more to do with the former-server superstition about a hot place in hell reserved for cheapskates than anything maybe, but my Mexican colleagues and friends are pretty uniformly generous also - I mean you are really only talking about what an additional $5, 10, 20 or 50 pesos that is gonna help somebody lots more than it will help me....Among the guys here, particularly the politicos and hotshot biz types there is a substantial "show-off" factor in passing money.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I certainly agree with the sentiment that tips for good or even adequate service are appreciated and well deserved. Leaving it on the table, though, is often not a good idea. A more thoughtful way is to call the waiter or waitress over and give it directly if at all possible.


After living in Mexico for several years, I have learned to always give the tip to the waiter directly or put it into the tip jars some informal eating places have. It is considered a bit rude to just leave it on the table.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

We always give the tip to the server. And I always need coins in my pocket when I go out cause you tip the person who bags your groceries and the guy who pumps your gas. And sometimes it's convenient to have my windows washed while I'm in a store. 

I have become more patient, way more patient. If someone says they'll be over to fix your oven this afternoon, it may be today, tomorrow or next week- being mad doesn't help. In Mexico everything is possible, but you must wait....for everything. 

I have slowed down, alot. I've found out I can get along with so much less, of everything! And wow going to the doctor is a piece of cake. I agree with somebody above- don't make an appt further out than tomorrow; usually we just go to where we need something and either get taken care of that day or told when to return (next day or 2). Have never waited for the doctor although my visits have been simple- the flu or a migraine (a shot for both). And it's ALWAYS cheap!

I like the conversation before & after business, the social-ness of it all. We are settling into a little town south of Ensenada- yeah so 3 states in less than 2 years...but this basic stuff has been the same across the board. I've come to enjoy the laid back culture so much more than right now! right now! right now! Know what I mean?

Oh...and I don't trust any cops and try to fly under the radar...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> .
> 
> 
> *4. HOT HOT HOT. Everything now needs spice. I don't care if it's eggs for breakfast or enchiladas at night. I need my chiles. I need them now.*
> ...


I would differentiate between spicy _condimentado_ and spicy _picante_. Indian food - masala/curry- is both. In my experience Mexican food as eaten by most Mexicans is picante (unless their doctor has told them to go easy on the chile due to gastritis). The salsas in Mexico - made fresh from real ingredients - are an integral part of Mexican food - not to be relegated to an optional add on like ketchup or Tabasco sauce NOB. The salsas are varied, delicious, hot spicy and not to be missing from the Mexican table. I do find sometimes people who don't know me well will dial down the heat for my sake, until I let them know I love it hot. 

When my husband cooks for some friends who have no tolerance for picante, he thinks he has made it non-spicy but they still can't eat it. He puts jalapeño in the rice and in omelettes, most Mexican guacamole I've eaten has jalapeño or serrano, too. 

Those glorious displays of all varieties of chiles at any Mexican market? They're not just for show. I know they are not all picante, but they count as spicy in my books. Mmmm, mmmm, mmmmm. 

The Mexican children I know take chile on their fresh fruit, their corn on the cob, and their candy. 

Bland?? That would be the casserole culture in small town Nebraska in the 70's, when fresh garlic was an exotic spice.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

An addendum to the above. I just discussed this post with my husband and he pointed out there is no single homogeneous "Mexican cuisine". There are regional differences and great diversity in Mexican cooking. The cuisine in Puebla is different than that in Michoacan, Yucatán, the border areas, etc. So the experience of someone in one part of Mexico regarding "Mexican food" won't necessarily reflect that in another part of Mexico. 

I haven't explored the forum to see if there is a thread on this topic. Nevertheless, I think this particular topic is best explored experientially. Que rico!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> After living in Mexico for several years, I have learned to always give the tip to the waiter directly or put it into the tip jars some informal eating places have. It is considered a bit rude to just leave it on the table.


Yes, because even if it is to be distributed to other staff, I've always found it disconcerting to see anyone else rush over to the table and pick up the tip... it may all be according to protocol or not. Who knows?

Speaking of money and wait staff, my first experience in Juarez with a young waitress at a restaurant called Tacos Lucas shocked me. The place had been recommended to me, so I stopped in for lunch. For some reason, I had thought it was a bright idea to fold up four twenty dollar bills and slip them down into my sock as a reserve. 

I paid for the meal and left her with an appropriate gratuity and then walked north on Avenida Juarez towards a taxi stand. Suddenly, this young lady ran up beside me and excitedly handed me my four twenties, still folded. She was smiling brightly as she wagged her finger a little and was obviously telling me in Spanish to be more careful with my money! Then, in an instant, she was gone. 

A couple of weeks later I finally caught her on duty again and enjoyed another meal from their buffet. I had planned to give her a 100 pesos as a reward for returning my money, but then felt an overwhelming desire to give her 200. So I did, and she seemed very surprised. I told her it was for her honesty. She waved away the thought that she could have done anything else and informed me that she was "Christiano". 

I've always wondered what happened to that young lady...


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

Please I would really LIKE to hear more about living near the border as I think I have many misconceptions of what it is like. Having been in the interior more I would like to know what living in these "violence filled" border towns is really like from someone who is actually doing it. I know US govt uses scare tactics to keep your vacation or retirement monies in country so I take them with quite a few grains of salt. Please excuse typing errors.......big thumbs and glasses I hate to wear.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jan571 said:


> I know US govt uses scare tactics to keep your vacation or retirement monies in country so I take them with quite a few grains of salt.


How do you know these things - the _scare tactics_ applied by the US Government?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> How do you know these things - the _scare tactics_ applied by the US Government?


I'd be interested in reading some concrete information about these supposed scare tactics myself. It would be helpful if jan571 would provide a link or two.


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

I was speaking of another poster's reference to the travel warnings that suggested not to travel to that area. I lived through the many warnings and colored level warnings after 9-11 WHILE I was traveling to Mexico before. It is well known here in US that our govt exaggerates the dangers....... any global traveler can attest to that. If we listen to the warnings here most of is would never go anywhere. And my guess is that when the govt catches on that so many of us baby boomers will have no other choice for a decent peace filled retirement, much more will be done to deter our plans. Scare tactics work for now but have any of you noticed that moving to our "free trade" partner is being made more difficult with new immigration rules? Do u really believe that those higher income requirements were just the Mexican govt turning away ANY amt of income or that recommendations from the US govt were involved to curb the flow of American dollars southward?

Obvious that I don't trust anything the US govt says huh? Please tell me why I should? But not here........ there are more appropriate forums for that elsewhere.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The answer to many such questions is often quite simple. Follow the Money.

What is in the best interest of any government? Keeping its citizens' money on site. 
I've given up on conspiracy theories and just stick with economics. I do know of one couple whose exodus has deprived the U.S. economy of a substantial sum over the years. Guess who?
Plus most of the other expats on this forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> The answer to many such questions is often quite simple. Follow the Money.
> 
> What is in the best interest of any government? Keeping its citizens' money on site.
> I've given up on conspiracy theories and just stick with economics. I do know of one couple whose exodus has deprived the U.S. economy of a substantial sum over the years. Guess who?
> Plus most of the other expats on this forum.


A substantial sum, of money? Not in my case, unfortunately.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Nor in my case. With some exceptions, I imagine that people with a "substantial sum of money" can afford to live in the US if they wish, or to maintain homes in two countries. But US citizens do move to Mexico and elsewhere for reasons other than finances.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The border is very long so it's not all the same. There's also close and _close_ to the border. You mean an hour away or a day away?


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

makaloco said:


> Nor in my case. With some exceptions, I imagine that people with a "substantial sum of money" can afford to live in the US if they wish, or to maintain homes in two countries. But US citizens do move to Mexico and elsewhere for reasons other than finances.


Yes we do! Now can we get back on subject and hear from more folks how living there has changed them? I really do enjoy hearing about them. And I believe I was asking to hear from some who live near the border as their perspectives will surely be very different than mine. And this time let's not attack them with off topic bs. PLEASE!


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

sparks said:


> The border is very long so it's not all the same. There's also close and close to the border. You mean an hour away or a day away?


I really did not realize there was that much difference between at the border or an hour away. I have just heard so many "scary" stories and news bits that I cannot imagine if true that anyone would live near the US border. So I'm going to the source so to speak. El paso somebody says he lives in or near Juarez and loves it. Others have stated that they live on one side and work on the other. They must feel safe at the least. So I guess I'd like to hear the real deal from their perspective.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jan571 said:


> I lived through the many warnings and colored level warnings after 9-11 WHILE I was traveling to Mexico before. It is well known here in US that our govt exaggerates the dangers....... any global traveler can attest to that.


Specifically referring to the Travel Warning for Mexico published by the U.S. Department of State ... which are the specific parts of the current Warning which you believe "exaggerates the dangers"? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

I used to spend a great deal of time in Tijuana when we lived in San Diego in the mid eighties. We never spent time or money at the tourist shops etc preferring to go in town where the locals ate and shopped. I was never intimidated or scared. I remember laughing with some of the hawkers outside the tourist shops yelling "Come on in and let me rip you off!". This at a time when the peso was 40000 to the dollar. Who was ripping off who? I never took it in any other way than a joke though I am sure the shop owner was being sarcastic about the way Americans behaved toward the Mexican populous at that time. I had heard them myself many times speaking about getting better pricing and how one shop owner would rip them off more than another. But never were these people angry or violent. Maybe just a different time and place. Drugs not so much of a problem then though many of us would get our groc bag of ganja for $10 first thing. Never tried taking any over the border..... just left for the next hippie coming through. Different world back then but many more of us peaceniks around who truly embraced the Mexican population and their way of life. I loved the Baja then. Camping on rosarita beach, carrying baskets of toys at Xmas to leave on the stoops of the cardboard shacks across the street from american leased beach homes, and eating $4 lobster dinners and REAL Mexican tacos..........,.those WERE the days my friend! I still love mexico and its people but spend more time in central Mexico now. Just can't imagine that things have gotten so bad. If so it is a pity.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

jan571 said:


> Yes we do! Now can we get back on subject and hear from more folks how living there has changed them? I really do enjoy hearing about them. And I believe I was asking to hear from some who live near the border as their perspectives will surely be very different than mine. And this time let's not attack them with off topic bs. PLEASE!


(I'm sorry for deviating, but..."substantial" in my estimation would be the $240,000 US that a SS recipient receiving $1200 a month would *not* be contributing to the U.S. economy over ten years. In many cases, it's much more. I don't think the financial factor is the main reason people move here, but the U.S. government's interests would be better served if they didn't leave at all.)

Now, back on topic. Mexico has changed my sense of home decor and personal adornment something fierce. I was one of the "paint the walls white" people and seldom wore anything more radical than black, navy or brown. My oh my.......the changes! Let's hear it for "Mexican magenta".

When I was a kid in Los Angeles, the trips to Tijuana when East Coast family visited were great fun. Last time I went through there, the picture ....and I ....had changed.


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

Longford said:


> Specifically referring to the Travel Warning for Mexico published by the U.S. Department of State ... which are the specific parts of the current Warning which you believe "exaggerates the dangers"? Thanks in advance for your response.


All of it. Off topic. Sorry


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> (I'm sorry for deviating, but..."substantial" in my estimation would be the $240,000 US that a SS recipient receiving $1200 a month would not be contributing to the U.S. economy over ten years. In many cases, it's much more. I don't think the financial factor is the main reason people move here, but the U.S. government's interests would be better served if they didn't leave at all.)
> 
> Now, back on topic. Mexico has changed my sense of home decor and personal adornment something fierce. I was one of the "paint the walls white" people and seldom wore anything more radical than black, navy or brown. My oh my.......the changes! Let's hear it for "Mexican magenta".


Lol! Me too. Now I can't get enough color. My Spanish renaissance house in US has no room the same color and many have more than one color in the room. First thing I did when I got back here. Now my tenants love it and won't let me repaint it!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

jan571 said:


> Lol! Me too. Now I can't get enough color. My Spanish renaissance house in US has no room the same color and many have more than one color in the room. First thing I did when I got back here. Now my tenants love it and won't let me repaint it!


Yes, suddenly colors like these used by Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera for their _Casa Azul_ look perfectly normal to me...

But after having a house built I could not find any takers to bid on such a project here in El Paso. I may just do it myself inasmuch as there are no zoning or rules about such things outside of the city limits.


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Yes, suddenly colors like these used by Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera for their Casa Azul look perfectly normal to me...
> 
> But after having a house built I could not find any takers to bid on such a project here in El Paso. I may just do it myself inasmuch as there are no zoning or rules about such things outside of the city limits.


I say go for it! I think the colors are part of what makes the people so happy in Mexico! We could sure use more of that.

By the way could you tell me more about your life in the border towns! You seem so ecstatic about it which is different from most of what the govt and media says. I really would like to know from someone who actually lived there. Considering spending some time nearer the border before full retirement myself in or around your area. Hubby still working a few years out of the RV. Have also considered Nogales.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

jan571 said:


> I say go for it! I think the colors are part of what makes the people so happy in Mexico! We could sure use more of that.
> 
> By the way could you tell me more about your life in the border towns! You seem so ecstatic about it which is different from most of what the govt and media says. I really would like to know from someone who actually lived there. Considering spending some time nearer the border before full retirement myself in or around your area. Hubby still working a few years out of the RV. Have also considered Nogales.


I am working on a project right now which addresses a lot of those issues right now and will PM you when it's ready (2-3 more weeks), Jan571. It deals exclusively with Ciudad Juárez, however. Aside from a few childhood trips to Matamoros for family dinners when we visited my grandfather in Weslaco my experience in other border towns is non-existent. 

Since the topic here, though, is how Mexico changed our lives I will say that living in Juárez certainly changed mine and gave me the same deep love and respect for Mexican people -- their food, their culture, their music, their history -- that you see in the posts of many other members here on the forum that live in different parts of the country. 

The forum is my way right now to take a break from the extremely tedious job of moving content from 200 pages of old web content into a new format --- just copy, paste, verify, revise --- if only a monkey really _could do it_ I would get one for a pet. 

Thanks much for your comments and interest. I hope you keep posting on the ExPat forum.


----------

